

Who makes the most reliable laptops? - elblanco
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10400447-1.html

======
ukdm
So my next laptop should be manufactured by Asus, be a premium model, and to
be safe I should replace it within 3 years.

31% failure rate for laptops after 3 years seems very high. I'm also surprised
to find Lenovo well down the list for reliability, but I do forget they are no
longer real ThinkPads though.

